# Heater Troubles



## JeffV (Dec 4, 2009)

I have a couple of heaters that are having the same kind of problem. They both heat the water to about 84F even when they are turned all the way down to the lowest possible setting. I like to keep the water in my tanks at about 78F. Does anyone have a quick fix for this kind of problem? Thanks.


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

What's the wattage of the heater compared to the size of the tank?


----------



## JeffV (Dec 4, 2009)

200W heater in a 70 gallon tank.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

There is an issue with the thermostat. The heater should shut off regardless of the wattage. Having a heater that is too large for the tank, will result in dangerous overheating if the thermostat fails in the on position.


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

Jeff I forgot to ask the brand. Bill's right there's probably a thermostat issue. Lucky it's undersized. Following the five watt per gallon rule of thumb it would have definitely over heated a fourty gallon breeder if stuck on. On the chance it's not a preset heater try switching it off for thirty mins and see if the thermostat resets. If it continues doing what it's doing, replace it.


----------



## JeffV (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys. This is an Aqueon heater. The heater does cycle on and off, I just can't get it to maintain a low enough temperature. It keeps the temperature at 84F even though the thermostat setting is well below that.


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

Can you take it back to the place of purchase? Tell them you lost the receipt. Sounds like a manufacturer's defect.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If it is cycling on and off, than it seems to be a calibration issue. Some heaters, like the Jagers, have a calibration adjustment.


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Lifetime guarantee*

Jeff here's a link to a previous thread. Aqueons are guaranteed for life. http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9072


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

yea sounds like its short. get the company to replace it if you can. I had this happen to my stealth pro 200w heater as well. I was lucky though and it got stuck off not on.


----------

